# Resort reviews..HELP!



## Deb from NC (Dec 11, 2013)

I used to be able to sort the resort reviews by the number of days since the last review.  This was VERY useful to me, as I like to read the newest reviews every week.  Now that field isn't sortable and I can't tell which reviews are new!  Can this be changed back??????  
Thanks, Deb


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 11, 2013)

Am I really the only one that goes in and reads the new reviews?  Or is there some other way to find them? (Or maybe I'm spending too much time on TUG !)
Deb from NC


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm confused.  Are you saying there was a way to sort globally, to find reviews submitted recently, regardless of the resort? Or are you saying you could sort the reviews for a specific resort so the most recent came to the top? 

I'm not sure what use the first choice would be for you, since it has nothing to do with the quality of a given resort.  The second choice would be better, since you could see the most recent reviews of a certain resort that interests you.

When I go the the Review page for a resort, the most recently submitted reviews are listed first, and they get older as you go down the page. So I'm still not exactly clear on what it is you're trying to find.  

Dave


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 11, 2013)

I used to be able to go, for example, to the West region and sort on the number of days since the last review was posted for all resorts in the West.  Then I would read all the reviews that had been posted in the last week or so.  I guess I'm just strange, I enjoyed reading all the new reviews, whether I was going somewhere or not!  Sometimes it would give me an idea of a new place to go.
Oh well, obviously I had too much time on my hands   I'll just start reading
reviews on places I'm going  !


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 11, 2013)

if you click on the resort area links on the left, there is a separate link for "newest reviews" for each area that will get you what you want =)


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks!  I did figure out what happened...the column on the far right used to have " number of days since last review", which allowed me to sort it by most currently reviewed resorts.  Now  that column either says something like "review needed/award available" or it's blank.  So I guess a decision was made to stop putting a number in that column..it never occurred to me that I was the only one who had it sorted that way! Well enough:deadhorse:
Thanks all,
Deb


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 11, 2013)

I see what you mean. The last column used to show the number of days since the last review, or if it was more than 180 days it would instead show the "Review Award Available View Details" message. Now it just shows the "Review Award Available View Details" if it is more than 180 days since the last review. Otherwise it is blank.

I am not sure if this is a change or a glitch. I liked seeing the number of days since the last review too. If the change was intentional, I have my suspicions as to why.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 11, 2013)

Yup. Deb, you have too much time on your hands.

Jim


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 12, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> Yup. Deb, you have too much time on your hands.
> 
> Jim



I fear you're right...I'm a review addict!


----------

